# Knock Sensor



## Strictly4Boost (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes I also searched and can't pinpoint which knock sensor I need to replace wether its the gray 660 or green 770.

Code comes up for P0332. Knock Sensor 2.

If i am looking at the back of the engine is it towards the drivers or passengers?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Sensor 1 (G61) is the green connector on the passenger side of the block.
Sensor 2 (G66) is the gray connector on the driver side of the block.

When you replace the sensor, be sure you're tightening the bolt to exactly 20Nm. 
If it's not tightened to spec, it could cause the sensor to malfunction.


----------



## Strictly4Boost (Feb 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Sensor 1 (G61) is the green connector on the passenger side of the block.
> Sensor 2 (G66) is the gray connector on the driver side of the block.
> 
> When you replace the sensor, be sure you're tightening the bolt to exactly 20Nm.
> If it's not tightened to spec, it could cause the sensor to malfunction.


Dealer is giving me vice versa and they sent me a Green for Knock #2... smh ill double check with them thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Strictly4Boost said:


> Dealer is giving me vice versa and they sent me a Green for Knock #2... smh ill double check with them thanks


That's what I pulled from the Bentley manual earlier this morning.

Makes sense too because the green sensor is longer at 760mm to reach the passenger side whereas the gray is shorter at 660mm for the driver side. Moreover, cylinder 1 is closer to the passenger side, hence the longer, green sensor being called sensor 1. Just my take on it anyway.


----------



## U-96 (Nov 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> That's what I pulled from the Bentley manual earlier this morning.


Hi,

Could you give some more details on the sensors locations, please? It appears I have to replace mine (planning to do both while I am at it), and with no heating in the garage everything to reduce time of poking around the engine bay is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

U-96 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you give some more details on the sensors locations, please? It appears I have to replace mine (planning to do both while I am at it), and with no heating in the garage everything to reduce time of poking around the engine bay is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


The sensors are located on the backside of the engine block, below the exhaust manifold. The green and grey electrical connectors for the sensors are on the driverside of the engine, just below the oil cap.


----------



## U-96 (Nov 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The sensors are located on the backside of the engine block, below the exhaust manifold. The green and grey electrical connectors for the sensors are on the driverside of the engine, just below the oil cap.


Great, thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

U-96 said:


> Great, thanks!


You're welcome! 


Don't forget - when you replace the sensor, be sure you're tightening the bolt to exactly 20Nm. 
If it's not tightened to spec, it could cause the sensor to malfunction. Make sure your torque wrench is accurate!


----------



## Strictly4Boost (Feb 21, 2009)

Should be able to access them through the bottom of the car. Reach up above and you will see axle heat shield. 2 bolts. Then up top there are three 10mm bolts I believe that has a heat shield over the 2 knock sensors.

Also that needs to be torqued properly. Which code comes up for you?


----------

